# new taper paper not running up



## freddyboi (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys in pretty new to this forum
i just bought a set of tapetech tools from all wall
was very happy with everything
havnt used new tools yet
but playing around with the taper at home
when i put the paper in the pin pulls it up but than falls down a little bit
ive tried it with 2 different types of tape
also i thought it might be the pin 
when it goes up its fine but on the way down is the pin supposed to be pressing on the tape ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like its working as it should, Search some bazooka threads to learn more about using a bazooka, Search youtube for bazooka, Automatic taper etc Tapetech has a good one, Drywallmaster tools site, Search read and learn, All Wall sells how to dvds.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

freddyboi said:


> Hey guys in pretty new to this forum
> i just bought a set of tapetech tools from all wall
> was very happy with everything
> havnt used new tools yet
> ...


Once the mud is loaded it won't do it, it's only doing that because it's dry and you are holding it vertical. When you first try running it and you feel like throwing it out the window...don't, it gets better with time.


----------



## freddyboi (May 30, 2011)

thanks for your help guys oh and im from sydney


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres one of many, Theres heaps if you start looking. You will watch em a hundred times yet still make an arse of it for a while but stick at it, It gets better with swearing, I mean practice


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

there is a screw that adjusts the tube the gooser rides on...at the top by the head..sometimes it is just a small adjustment to get it to track better


----------

